

A guide to Python's magic methods. - experiment0
https://github.com/RafeKettler/magicmethods

======
jmount
The ongoing obsession with direct to github store links is irritating. Why not
post a link to a designed start of reading point like:
<http://www.rafekettler.com/magicmethods.html> ? Or to
[https://github.com/RafeKettler/magicmethods/raw/master/magic...](https://github.com/RafeKettler/magicmethods/raw/master/magicmethods.pdf)
so we can share the pleasure of the Scribd cabal screwing up the link and
"annoyance wall" the content.

------
DasIch
The official language reference[1] covers this, provides the most recent
information and is undoubtedly correct.

Why would I use this instead? In fact looking at the description of `__del__`
there is some very crucial information missing regarding access to globals and
circular references.

[1]: <http://docs.python.org/3/reference/datamodel.html>

~~~
cocoflunchy
From the introduction :

    
    
        They're also not as well documented as they need to be.   
        All of the magic methods for Python appear in the same 
        section in the Python docs, but they're scattered about 
        and only loosely organized. 
        There's hardly an example to be found in that section 
        (and that may very well be by design, since they're all 
        detailed in the language reference, along with boring 
        syntax descriptions, etc.).

------
experiment0
The actual website is down at the moment but heres a link to the full PDF.

[https://github.com/RafeKettler/magicmethods/blob/master/magi...](https://github.com/RafeKettler/magicmethods/blob/master/magicmethods.pdf?raw=true)

------
TommyDANGerous
Thanks for the read.

------
captn3m0
Thanks a lot! This is the one reason that keeps me from using python.

------
wildranter
Here's a link that reveals a little bit more [1]. Cool stuff. Thanks for
making this!

[1]
[https://raw.github.com/RafeKettler/magicmethods/master/magic...](https://raw.github.com/RafeKettler/magicmethods/master/magicmethods.html)

